# The worst coffee you have ever had



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

My company recently terminated our contract with Union roast and awarded it to these conmen - http://www.bartlettmitchell.co.uk/ This company also has the food contract. I was in a meeting yesterday and had a coffee from a thermos flask. In the past this has been OK - pleasant. Yesterday it was super strong and very, very bitter bitter. It could have burnt a hole in a carpet. I only had a small sip, but in the evening at home I couldn't face a coffee.


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Strangely enough, there's not really any coffee's I won't drink. I don't like Asian or African beans, sticking to the America's but I'll drink them.

I saw on the bidvest website they were doing free samples of their beans, dark roast, Costa Rican, medium roast, all sounding quite appealing.

I tried the dark roast, Christ, I aboot gagged. Awful, I took another sip, just to be sure and binned the coffee and beans. They were as black as Starbucks'


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> My company recently terminated our contract with Union roast and awarded it to these conmen - http://www.bartlettmitchell.co.uk/ This company also has the food contract. I was in a meeting yesterday and had a coffee from a thermos flask. In the past this has been OK - pleasant. Yesterday it was super strong and very, very bitter bitter. It could have burnt a hole in a carpet. I only had a small sip, but in the evening at home I couldn't face a coffee.


The problem is that your company mainly cares about cost and the supplier only cares about whether they can sell it. Quality and flavour doesn't even come into it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> The problem is that your company mainly cares about cost and the supplier only cares about whether they can sell it. Quality and flavour doesn't even come into it.


Those cheap beans are always super tasty......


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I've noticed that since Union roast left, the queue at the coffee bar become steadily shorter. They have a decent set up - twin group Marzocco and a Mazzer Major (I think) which has a funnel for single dosing. Whilst not a danger to health - as was the themos flask coffee, the coffee produced is still utterly terrible. Even though some of the staff manage to texture the milk quite well, nothing can disguise the evilness of espresso underneath. I've noticed that the porta filters are left in the groups over night, which probably means that neither the group baskets or porta filters are ever cleaned. I hate to think of the insides of the grinder funnel. The onsite Starbucks kiosk must be really pleased with the extra custom.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> I've noticed that since Union roast left, the queue at the coffee bar become steadily shorter. They have a decent set up - twin group Marzocco and a Mazzer Major (I think) which has a funnel for single dosing. Whilst not a danger to health - as was the themos flask coffee, the coffee produced is still utterly terrible. Even though some of the staff manage to texture the milk quite well, nothing can disguise the evilness of espresso underneath. I've noticed that the porta filters are left in the groups over night, which probably means that neither the group baskets or porta filters are ever cleaned. I hate to think of the insides of the grinder funnel. The onsite Starbucks kiosk must be really pleased with the extra custom.


you can always tell a great establishment, or Kiosk, they don't have a feedback form or staff manning it that care about feedback...until their jobs go that is.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

On an Air France flight after a 12 hour flight back from Brazil. I woke up when the attendant was coming around with the breakfast and thought, Hmm coffee would be good right about now. What I was presented with was the most vile, bitter, scalding hot cup of nastyness I've every experienced. It still makes me shudder to think of it to this day.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> On an Air France flight after a 12 hour flight back from Brazil. I woke up when the attendant was coming around with the breakfast and thought, Hmm coffee would be good right about now. What I was presented with was the most vile, bitter, scalding hot cup of nastyness I've every experienced. It still makes me shudder to think of it to this day.


A mate and I were just talking earlier today. Whenever I go out and have a coffee from most establishments, or a Tea for that matter...I think "It takes real skill to make these beverages taste this bad". Just try and replicate that starbucks coffee or tea unique taste at home...I think you would struggle.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Worst coffee I ever tried? Hmmm.... @Mrboots2u could possibly fill that one in, as he was the one that sent me it.. Git..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm sure I've mentioned this before.

Years ago while I visiting Ireland, we stopped off at Lady's View on the Kerry Ring. The cafe there had a sign up asking 'Have you tasted our world famous Irish Coffee?' So we decided to have a cup. I can only assume it's world famous for being the worst Irish coffee in the world as it was vile!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

while visiting many homes in a social work type role I was offered a tea or coffee - a coffee would be great I would say, and then the words to strike fear into the soul -

"we only drink tea but I have a jar that I keep for guests" - the result was watery stale Nescafe in a tea stained cup that was full of tannins.

I once got this beverage while sitting on a sofa with an odd damp feeling - "oh my lad was sick on there earlier - but I cleaned it up, I should have said before I sat you down there" - ahh the smell of vomit, damp trousers and the taste of watery nescafe with tea in it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, there was this one time when a customer said he had some nice coffee.. Proceeded to make a French Press.. and it was stale pre-ground, which on it's own wouldn't be too bad.. But this was whiskey flavoured.. When he wasn't looking, I poured mine down the outside drain along with most of the pot. Bleugh!! He was a big lad as well, so I didn't want to offend him (and I'm 6'2"..) I politely said "..it was different.." Dog pee all over our dust sheets (BOAK!!) and more coffee made this a quick plastering job...

A few times we've worked in houses where they've had filter/espresso machines and if it's been more than a days work I've took my coffee round.. They seam to remember me after that


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> while visiting many homes in a social work type role I was offered a tea or coffee - a coffee would be great I would say, and then the words to strike fear into the soul -
> 
> "we only drink tea but I have a jar that I keep for guests" - the result was watery stale Nescafe in a tea stained cup that was full of tannins.
> 
> I once got this beverage while sitting on a sofa with an odd damp feeling - "oh my lad was sick on there earlier - but I cleaned it up, I should have said before I sat you down there" - ahh the smell of vomit, damp trousers and the taste of watery nescafe with tea in it.


LOL:exit:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

is it worsed, or worst? Just in case this dinosaur has spelled it incorrectly for years!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> is it worsed, or worst? Just in case this dinosaur has spelled it incorrectly for years!


Samuel Johnson Jr. has alot to answer for...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Samuel Johnson Jr. has alot to answer for...


its 'crappyetistist'


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> is it worsed, or worst? Just in case this dinosaur has spelled it incorrectly for years!


I believe it is worst


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

The worst coffee I ever had was in a Costas at a motorway services- I thought they had served me a steaming cup of diesel instead, so I politely refused it and asked for it to be remade- only for the second one to taste identical to the first!


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Has to be airline coffee, any airline, although British Airways is particularly bad. I have now given up and never drink coffee (or tea) on a flight. Water, wine or single malt for me now (not necessarily in that order







)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TimO said:


> Has to be airline coffee, any airline, although British Airways is particularly bad. I have now given up and never drink coffee (or tea) on a flight. Water, wine or single malt for me now (not necessarily in that order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea why but I always find myself drinking gin & tonic when traveling. Haven't caught malaria yet so it must be working.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

TimO said:


> Has to be airline coffee, any airline, although British Airways is particularly bad. I have now given up and never drink coffee (or tea) on a flight. Water, wine or single malt for me now (not necessarily in that order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. I order red wine on a plane and then have to sit on it to warm it up. It's like they keep it outside!

I tried the coffee once. It tasted like it came from a sump.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

richwade80 said:


> . . . . have to sit on it to warm it up.


Hahaha, I'm not the only one who does that then


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's "worst" I've just changed the title...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> It's "worst" I've just changed the title...


Are you sure?*

*link to wiktionary used as the Oxford dictionary happens to agree with you.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

This weekend I went to Eric Lanyard's Cake Boy - to clarify, that place was superb including the coffee and the cakes.. oh my god the cakes.

However, we decided to saunter back to Wandsworth town station after a brisk walk around Battersea Park but got caught in an absolute torrential downpour of rain.

Trying to escape the rain we found this nice looking pub called the London House Hotel and I ordered a flat white while the missus went for the obligatory hot chocolate.

Now normally, when I go to a cafe or whatever I never expect too much but when I took a gulp of this the sourness was absolutely unbelievable - probably the worst under extracted shot I have tasted in a long long time and that is saying something. Given the price, I thought it would be much better. It was only later when we were trying to make our way back to the station the missus mentioned this is actually a "Gordon Ramsey" restaurant. You would find a better tasting coffee by digging something up by the side of the road and trying to brew that.

This was weekend just went.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

TimO said:


> Has to be airline coffee, any airline, although British Airways is particularly bad.


I have it on very good authority that BA now serve Union coffee. However I am also pretty sure barista skills are not on the list of things they have to learn (like how to open and shut the doors, restrain passengers, emergency first aid, and the location of the jemmy. All of which are totally unrelated to their coffee offering. Possibly).

It's also possible that you only get Union coffee if you sit in the expensive pointy bit. I'll report back.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Worst coffee ever purchased (as opposed to a steaming mug of "Mellow Birds" at my auntie's (Coffee Rhyming Slang...?) had to be, by a country mile, Vietnamese.

We recently discovered the delights of Vietnamese cuisine when a 'Pho' restaurant opened up nearby. Being fairly adventurous, we couldn't wait to try it. Food was great, but then in a vain attempt to extend the experience, I allowed myself to be talked into a coffee. It was served in one of those traditional Phin things, so putting aside my misgivings about the purity of the metal, and wanting to expand my coffee experiences, I gave it a go. It was mind-alteringly bad. Imagine if Starbucks accidentally exposed some of their beans to twice the usual thermonuclear cataclysm that they consider 'roasting'. Then imagine they gave said beans to the trainee work experience kid. Then imagine that someone had tucked up the bean buyer and sent them a sack of Robusta just for 'shots and giggles'.

Michelin star. Well it certainly tasted like old tyres!

We have been back to eat there loads of times, really do like the food. But. Not. The. Coffee.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Costa here in Zakopane..wanted to try as there is always a queue...omg


----------



## messier0101 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've pulled some horrendous shots which would easily make my top 3...

Other than that, a few years back I was working a night shift on a ward, and one of the nurses, (one which I gratefully appreciated) made me a coffee, it was a black Maxwell house instant coffee. I've come across many things that have offended my senses, but that coffee made it to number one. I didn't have the heart to tell her I poured it down the drain.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

NickR said:


> My company recently terminated our contract with Union roast and awarded it to these conmen - http://www.bartlettmitchell.co.uk/ This company also has the food contract. I was in a meeting yesterday and had a coffee from a thermos flask. In the past this has been OK - pleasant. Yesterday it was super strong and very, very bitter bitter. It could have burnt a hole in a carpet. I only had a small sip, but in the evening at home I couldn't face a coffee.


I was just thinking of starting a thread with this exact title but decided to search the forum and found this one, so I'll add my woes.

Many years ago I was doing some consultancy at Mercedes-Benz headquarters in Milton Keynes. On the first day I was introduced to the coffee vending machine (I still haven't got a clue where the fire exits were). It was very high tech and had lots of buttons allowing a customized 'drink' but all it actually served was a murky brown dreadful-tasting liquid which looked like it had aerated toothpaste squirted on top.

The machine was supplied and operated by Sketchley Plc. Yes, they of the dry cleaning shops. It was immediately clear where the raw ingredients for the coffee came from


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Virtually every cup of coffee I have ever had in France. I honestly don't know how they can get it so wrong.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Worst ever Marks & Spencer in Chichester. All the gear, no idea. Flat white was a big cup of milk with no discernible coffee flavour. Yeuch!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

joe said:


> Virtually every cup of coffee I have ever had in France. I honestly don't know how they can get it so wrong.












I'm in France quite regularly. If I drive down I take a 1/2 US gallon flask full of AeroPress brewed strong coffee with me and milk in a separate flask. That's usually on its last legs by the time I get near Nice. Where I stay there's a Jura J9.3 and I usually take beans for that down with me - even if I fly.

Out and about, there's always wine







As for coffee, a lot of the restaurants and cafés around where I go use Nespresso machines


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

The coffee machine at work dishes out utter pisswater, and charges 55p for the privilege. It makes nescafe feel luxurious.


----------



## Vollbart (Jan 27, 2019)

"Coffee" at the conferences I've been to has been about as bad as it gets, along with whatever they serve on flights.


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

joe said:


> Virtually every cup of coffee I have ever had in France. I honestly don't know how they can get it so wrong.


I think it's a combination of cheap robusta beans and the contents of any convenient ashtrays!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rhys said:


> Worst coffee I ever tried? Hmmm.... @Mrboots2u could possibly fill that one in, as he was the one that sent me it.. Git..


I wonder if that was the one I sent to him.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> I wonder if that was the one I sent to him.
> 
> Jon.


Nope....

My worst coffee was is a toss up between some beans i was sent ( not by expresso ) that had the aroma of having being stored in the pants of a Uboat captain from the 1940's. Or the shot of pure robusta I made once by accident .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope....
> 
> My worst coffee was is a toss up between some beans i was sent ( not by expresso ) that had the aroma of having being stored in the pants of a Uboat captain from the 1940's. Or the shot of pure robusta I made once by accident .


Do you think it's too late cancel my Ali Express Genuine WWII German Uboat captain pant storage jar order?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine was Pre ground Christmas pudding flavoured coffee. The strength rating number of 2 should have referred to its tasting notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think it's too late cancel my Ali Express Genuine WWII German Uboat captain pant storage jar order?


Don't cancel it buy in bulk


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

At Christmas, I came down to breakfast to find my sister-in-law had made coffee in the French press. As she couldn't work the grinder, she used an old bag of pre-ground stuff kicking about (Taylor's Ethiopian thingy). I think she must have used about a teaspoon of it in a litre and half of water. It was so weak it was like homeopathic coffee.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

TimO said:


> Has to be airline coffee, any airline, although British Airways is particularly bad. I have now given up and never drink coffee (or tea) on a flight. Water, wine or single malt for me now (not necessarily in that order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I get on my bustling twitter feed, BA are now serving Union coffee on their flights & In their departure lounges (I would assume this is for 1st class passengers only, I cant confirm that as I've never flown with BA & dont have any long term plans on doing so anytime soon)

Worst coffee? Simples. Try drinking coffee from the two big Yankee Fast food chains, including the one that advertises on the telly about how great tasting their coffee is (ERRR HELLO, do people with no taste buds drink your coffee, because it just isnt!!!!) as for 'speciality' The New Black & Dr. Espresso in London. lets just say I'll never darken their doorways again.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The last coffee i tried from a certain 'specialty robusta' small chain in london was incredibly memorable in a bad way.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Grimley said:


> From what I get on my bustling twitter feed, BA are now serving Union coffee on their flights & In their departure lounges (I would assume this is for 1st class passengers only, I cant confirm that as I've never flown with BA & dont have any long term plans on doing so anytime soon)


I can certainly report that the BA lounge at Gatwick has Union coffee but I found it a bit underwhelming. That may be more to do with my own coffee preferences as I prefer medium roasts. It was certainly very much better than the coffee I had at Mercedes-Benz HQ.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Worst ever Marks & Spencer in Chichester. All the gear, no idea. Flat white was a big cup of milk with no discernible coffee flavour. Yeuch!


Thats a shame - M & S has actually become my non-independent go-to ahead of Costa et al.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't cancel it buy in bulk


Only if it comes with provenance ... etched in a 'Flintstone' tablet of stone.

Jon.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Scotford said:


> The last coffee i tried from a certain 'specialty robusta' small chain in london was incredibly memorable in a bad way.


 @Scotford Wonder if it's the same place as the cup of dirt I had from a small London chain... They said their robusta blend was really nice, think I cried pure caffeine for about a week afterwards.

Not the worst I've ever had, but I questioned their taste preferences after that.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jaffro said:


> @Scotford Wonder if it's the same place as the cup of dirt I had from a small London chain... They said their robusta blend was really nice, think I cried pure caffeine for about a week afterwards.
> 
> Not the worst I've ever had, but I questioned their taste preferences after that.


Something farmyard animal something


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

filthynines said:


> Thats a shame - M & S has actually become my non-independent go-to ahead of Costa et al.


You must have gotten awfully lucky. I had the...experience of having coffee in M&S today. It went like this: I ordered a medium Americano and swithered about requesting an extra shot. Mostly this is because with (I assume) 3 shots in it, it might taste of something and not be in fact indistinguishable from tea. Anyway, I ruminated on the decision aloud but finally decided not. The girl making the coffee (I hesitate to the use the term barista, frankly for all I know barrister would be close to the mark, in that she likely knew even less about making espresso than prosecuting a case in law) says to me "Did you want an extra shot? No? It's ok, I'll run it through one more time". Yeah. No. How about we don't do that? That's not really how this works. What's that? Do I want some milk with it? No. No thanks, it's an Americano. If I wanted milk, I'd have asked for a latte or some such. But bearing in mind that last time I had a flat white here, rather than steam milk afresh, you simply combined the near cold milk from three different jugs before sloshing it unceremoniously into my cup, perhaps you can understand my reticence in ordering a milky drink. It didn't taste of anything other than milk of course anyway. It was like the decision was really do I want a cup of coffee or a cup of milk? But really, it's just milk. Hence, when you order coffee, they try to push milk on you. "But sir, you seem to have ordered coffee, there must be some mistake, please have some milk...". Oh well. At the least the millionaire's shortbread was edible, even if seeing the chocolate slab crack and slide about on the layer of caramel it put me in mind of plate tectonics.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

All_a_Mort said:


> You must have gotten awfully lucky. I had the...experience of having coffee in M&S today. It went like this: I ordered a medium Americano and swithered about requesting an extra shot. Mostly this is because with (I assume) 3 shots in it, it might taste of something and not be in fact indistinguishable from tea. Anyway, I ruminated on the decision aloud but finally decided not. The girl making the coffee (I hesitate to the use the term barista, frankly for all I know barrister would be close to the mark, in that she likely knew even less about making espresso than prosecuting a case in law) says to me "Did you want an extra shot? No? It's ok, I'll run it through one more time". Yeah. No. How about we don't do that? That's not really how this works. What's that? Do I want some milk with it? No. No thanks, it's an Americano. If I wanted milk, I'd have asked for a latte or some such. But bearing in mind that last time I had a flat white here, rather than steam milk afresh, you simply combined the near cold milk from three different jugs before sloshing it unceremoniously into my cup, perhaps you can understand my reticence in ordering a milky drink. It didn't taste of anything other than milk of course anyway. It was like the decision was really do I want a cup of coffee or a cup of milk? But really, it's just milk. Hence, when you order coffee, they try to push milk on you. "But sir, you seem to have ordered coffee, there must be some mistake, please have some milk...". Oh well. At the least the millionaire's shortbread was edible, even if seeing the chocolate slab crack and slide about on the layer of caramel it put me in mind of plate tectonics.


Ah yes - many times ive looked at their Mythos grinder and a descent espresso machine and then watched with angst as some willing youth uses burnt oily beans to make an espresso as though rinsing peas in a sieve.

The problem is its the only available refuge while you significant other explores multiple sizes of the same piece of clothing, its a hobby I suppose.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Very poor show. Derby, Wolverhampton, and Walsall have all knocked out very acceptable drinks for me.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The very worst drink I have ever had , just made by me .. on my new Pedretti Kim ... Milk made no difference 3 Sugars made no difference









Used same grind as normal machine which works for the La Pavoni. .

Totally new game this , now I need another grinder to dial in just for this.......


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Something farmyard animal something


Yeah that sounds about right...


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

With the exception of my own mishaps, it's every conference coffee ever. Even at the expensive conferences with lovely food, the coffee is invariably hot, bitter muck.

I always pop out to the local independant for something decent.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> The very worst drink I have ever had , just made by me .. on my new Pedretti Kim ... Milk made no difference 3 Sugars made no difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also need to learn the temperature idiocyncracies of that machine


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> You also need to learn the temperature idiocyncracies of that machine


Oh yes, it was the first one I made on it , just used the grind set for the Profitec on a Zenith .. But I had to drink it .

Water went through the puck like a train .. Second one was much better .. Had it in bits since put new seals on it although it didn't need it really . Was all clean and good nick .. Quite a new learning experience but fun . need to turn the E61 off for a few weeks and concentrate on the Kim .


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

I was practising my latte art on some instant coffee (decaf) and it smelled as bad as it tasted - I couldn't believe I was once able to drink that stuff.


----------



## nomadjeff (Mar 6, 2019)

My worst coffee was taken from some kind of coffee machine... It tasted like silver coins poured with water.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Greggs.

Bacon and sausage balm in the morning and a hot drink for an extra 20p. "Ok then". I was really pleasantly surprised by a nice rich, sweet caramelly shot of espresso. I say surprised, I mean stunned, gobsmacked. I doubted everything I thought I knew about coffee and then a month or two later I agreed to pay an extra 20p again...Nope nope nope. Fowl, disgusting, horribly bitter. Left a taste in my mouth for about 4 hours that was like tarmac. I could smell it on my top lip all day. It reminded me of all those times I'd stepped in dog shit coming home from school and had to spend ages wiping my shoes on the grass before the smell went. I'm guessing I got lucky the first time and they had just cleaned the machine and opened a new 20kg bag....and the second time was when that 20kg had been sitting in the hopper in the heat and had almost been used up, and they hadn't cleaned the machine since.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

There is a "Coffee Place" at my current client.

To be accurate there are several places to get coffee but most of them a just machines - Which produce something totally undrinkable... anyway the actual "Coffee Place" has a two group machine and a grinder - so coffee is made to order..... on a day to day basis I visit Ooooo lets see about 4-6 times.....

There are two main "baristas" (only a loose generic term obviously) and a varying amount of "casuals"...

Both the main 2 do produce a drinkable "Regular Latte" albeit Number 2 seems to not quite get that the milk should be steamed to a constant/repeatable temperature and oft-times (about 1 in 4) scalds the milk to nuclear waste levels!

The others go through the motions and what I end up with is at least identifiable as coffee with the exception of one lass, I'll call her Mary (mainly because that is her name).

Mary is a special girl... friendly, bright-personality, always has a chat etc etc - her coffee making routine is her one great failing, she has obviously attended some form of training cos she does go through an almost identical routine with one slight failing.....

She places the pf into the grinder and gets a "standard dose" then removes the pf in her left hand....

She then picks up the tamper in her right hand and....

proceeds to "tamp" the mound of grinds in the pf with the tamper....

WITHOUT resting the pf on anything.....

Just HELD MID-AIR in her left hand......

Needless to say - when Mary is serving coffee...... I pass until later!


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Drewster said:


> There is a "Coffee Place" at my current client.
> 
> To be accurate there are several places to get coffee but most of them a just machines - Which produce something totally undrinkable... anyway the actual "Coffee Place" has a two group machine and a grinder - so coffee is made to order..... on a day to day basis I visit Ooooo lets see about 4-6 times.....
> 
> ...


Well the coffee place where i work is totally staffed by Mary's who air tamp. To be fair to them there is no place to actually tamp the coffee.. a pity as they have a lovely VA 3 group machine and a brace of VA mythos clima pros..


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Before I took coffee seriously I used to just go for as much caffeine in the cup as possible. My standard order at a little cafe on my daily route was a filter coffee with a double shot of espresso poured on top (I believe it's called a "black eye" by some) - anyway one day the lady in the cafe picked up the wrong jug and poured me a tea and put the espresso on top. Without a doubt one of the most horrid tasting beverages I've ever experienced.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Power Freak said:


> Before I took coffee seriously I used to just go for as much caffeine in the cup as possible. My standard order at a little cafe on my daily route was a filter coffee with a double shot of espresso poured on top (I believe it's called a "black eye" by some) - anyway one day the lady in the cafe picked up the wrong jug and poured me a tea and put the espresso on top. Without a doubt one of the most horrid tasting beverages I've ever experienced.


But to be fair - No worse than you deserved!!


----------



## Ysabelle (Mar 13, 2019)

Tim Hortons, Canada. The weakest, blandest and hottest coffee ever. Luckily it was only once.


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

Drewster said:


> There is a "Coffee Place" at my current client.
> 
> To be accurate there are several places to get coffee but most of them a just machines - Which produce something totally undrinkable... anyway the actual "Coffee Place" has a two group machine and a grinder - so coffee is made to order..... on a day to day basis I visit Ooooo lets see about 4-6 times.....
> 
> ...


I'm assuming Mary's left arm does not resemble that of Popeye's!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> There is a "Coffee Place" at my current client.
> 
> To be accurate there are several places to get coffee but most of them a just machines - Which produce something totally undrinkable... anyway the actual "Coffee Place" has a two group machine and a grinder - so coffee is made to order..... on a day to day basis I visit Ooooo lets see about 4-6 times.....
> 
> ...







Go to 2.10


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mission701 said:


> I'm assuming Mary's left arm does not resemble that of Popeye's!


Not her left arm no......... her face however!


----------

